# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Another example of why we hate the f******g French

## UKSmartypants

French Olympic Marathon team, knock over all the water on the table so the following teams cant drink.






What a dick, totally unsportsmanlike, petty. mean and childish and against the spirit of the Olympics.

----------

Big Dummy (08-08-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-08-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021),Foghorn (08-08-2021),Lone Gunman (08-08-2021),Rutabaga (08-08-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Should have been DQ'd.

----------

Big Dummy (08-08-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021),Foghorn (08-08-2021),Lone Gunman (08-08-2021),Mainecoons (08-08-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> French Olympic Marathon team, knock over all the water on the table so the following teams cant drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dick, totally unsportsmanlike, petty. mean and childish and against the spirit of the Olympics.


Pathetic. But hey, it's the French, even their mustard is yellow.

----------


## Traddles

1. One runner is the whole nation of France?

2. Anyone who has participated in running events could see that the water table was set up by someone clueless about running. I "get" that Covid has caused changes in how aid stations are run (I saw that last week, FWIW, while walking a 5K), but having worked aid station at a good number of running events, I know that water has to be offered to runners in a way that they can take it without breaking stride or having to look away from the course for a significant amount of time. That water table has the bottles so close together that a runner who doesn't break stride cannot avoid knocking over multiple bottles.

Maybe the Frogistani runner was being an A-hole, but he may simply have tried to avoid breaking stride or taking his eyes off the runner a few feet ahead of him, with a mess resulting.

----------


## El Guapo

*Morhad Amdouni*

*French*


pick one

----------

Big Dummy (08-08-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-08-2021),Lone Gunman (08-08-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> *Morhad Amdouni*
> 
> *French*
> 
> 
> pick one


Mooooooooslam!

----------

Lone Gunman (08-08-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I dunno, it kind of looks like he knocked them down but grabbed the last one! If so, that's an AH!

----------


## Kodiak

> 1. One runner is the whole nation of France?
> <snip>


That was my first thought as well.  

Although he is representing the country just like our woke a-holes.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> 1. One runner is the whole nation of France?
> 
> 2. Anyone who has participated in running events could see that the water table was set up by someone clueless about running. I "get" that Covid has caused changes in how aid stations are run (I saw that last week, FWIW, while walking a 5K), but having worked aid station at a good number of running events, I know that water has to be offered to runners in a way that they can take it without breaking stride or having to look away from the course for a significant amount of time. That water table has the bottles so close together that a runner who doesn't break stride cannot avoid knocking over multiple bottles.
> 
> Maybe the Frogistani runner was being an A-hole, but he may simply have tried to avoid breaking stride or taking his eyes off the runner a few feet ahead of him, with a mess resulting.


everyone else in the french team, and every other team, managed to pick up single bottles without levelling the rest. Even he managed to pick the last oen up, having held hos hand positioned ready to wipe out the entire row first. It pretty clear  to anyone with two eyes and more than one brain cell it was deliberate.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> *Morhad Amdouni*
> 
> *French*
> 
> 
> pick one



France is 10% french morrocan moslems

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> France is 10% french morrocan moslems


 I would have thought is was more than that.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> I would have thought is was more than that.


It's closer to 100% in some suburbs of Paris

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I would have thought is was more than that.


well thats not the total, they are just one group, there's plenty of others, france is approaching 20% muslims.   Morocco was a french colony, so the morrocans  have the right to move to france.

----------


## El Guapo

> well thats not the total, they are just one group, there's plenty of others, france is approaching 20% muslims.   Morocco was a french colony, so the morrocans  have the right to move to france.



 Most people, myself included, know and understand these things. Use all the twisted leftard multikulti brainwash reasoning you want, but _FRENCH_ ...they are not.

----------


## Neo

Now I understand why my northern wife hates France and never wants me to take her on holiday there.

My wifes father was in the black watch southern highlanders, he was captured at Dunkirk along with his regiment when 2 panzer divisions did a pincer  movement on them whilst holding a rear guard action allowing the other regiments on the beaches to escape.

When captured they were force marched all the way to Germany eventually imprisoned in a Stalag inside Germany.
Throughout their March through France the villagers refused to give the troops water. Her father was embittered and hated the French for this.
So water is a French way of torture even today?

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-08-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2021),El Guapo (08-08-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Most people, myself included, know and understand these things. Use all the twisted leftard multikulti brainwash reasoning you want, but _FRENCH_ ...they are not.



"twisted leftard multikulti brainwash reasoning" - what the fuck are you talking about. Its fact
1. Morocco was  French colony
2. when they granted it independence, they gave all the Moroccans French citizenship 
3. As French  citizens, they were free to go anywhere in France.
4. many of them went to paris.
5. there are French Moroccan enclaves in Paris.
6. they speak French.
7. they have French passports
8. they are in the French Olympic team.

How the fuck you conclude this is "twisted leftard multikulti brainwash reasoning"  is beyond me. You need to stop smoking that shit, its doing your already minuscule brain in.

----------

Oceander (08-08-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> "twisted leftard multikulti brainwash reasoning" - what the fuck are you talking about. Its fact
> 1. Morocco was  French colony
> 2. when they granted it independence, they gave all the Moroccans French citizenship 
> 3. As French  citizens, they were free to go anywhere in France.
> 4. many of them went to paris.
> 5. there are French Moroccan enclaves in Paris.
> 6. they speak French.
> 7. they have French passports
> 8. they are in the French Olympic team.
> ...


 Things multikulti brainwashed leftwits say. Alien cultures that by legal loophole infest and balkanize themselves within France doesn't make them French, you fucking dummy.

----------


## El Guapo

Yeah...the slaughter that took place at the Bataclan night club(and has disappeared down the memory hole)... just another reason to hate the French.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Things multikulti brainwashed leftwits say. Alien cultures that by legal loophole infest and balkanize themselves within France doesn't make them French, you fucking dummy.



Ok this is getting offensive now

I would have thought in the thousands of posts ive made here, that by now you would have noticed 
1. i loath left wingers
2. i loath multiculturalism and cultural Marxism
3. i loathe brainwashed left wingers

and in post #10 i was stating  a set of indisputable facts, nothing else. They are French Moroccans, by definition, geography, law and birth. It says nothing about their culture, ethnicity or beliefs..


People like you can pick a fight in an empty phone box, but only by accident.



Antivaxxing has rotted your brain.

----------


## El Guapo

Calm down, mate. Just takin' the piss, geez.

----------


## El Guapo

> Now I understand why my northern wife hates France and never wants me to take her on holiday there.
> 
> My wife’s father was in the black watch southern highlanders, he was captured at Dunkirk along with his regiment when 2 panzer divisions did a pincer  movement on them whilst holding a rear guard action allowing the other regiments on the beaches to escape.
> 
> When captured they were force marched all the way to Germany eventually imprisoned in a Stalag inside Germany.
> Throughout their March through France the villagers refused to give the troops water. Her father was embittered and hated the French for this.
> So… water is a French way of torture even today?



 I imagine that aiding enemy prisoners probably would have earned them harsh reprisals by the Nazis. 

 :Thinking:   Think any of them were Moroccans?

----------

Neo (08-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*“We Want our Freedom!” 237,000 Protest Vax Passports in 180 Cities in France!*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...cities-france/

Hating on the French....... shame on you.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Authentic

Did anyone notice that the European countries represented in the marathon had to import runners from Africa? Even the Americans had three Africa originated runners, although Seidel and Rupp finished the best amongst their teammates.

And good run by Abdi Abdirahman. 44 years old and wearing USA in an Olympic marathon.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Did anyone notice that the European countries represented in the marathon had to import runners from Africa? Even the Americans had three Africa originated runners, although Seidel and Rupp finished the best amongst their teammates.
> 
> And good run by Abdi Abdirahman. 44 years old and wearing USA in an Olympic marathon.


Kind of like the Roman Colosseum without the lions.

----------


## Big Wheeler

My part of Spain gets a lot of Africans floating across from Morocco.A lot of them hang around tourist areas selling cheap tat at any price they can get away with until the local police turn up,then they flee.They tend to originate from sub saharan Africa,Mali and Senegal.They also move among tables at sea side restaurants trying to sell more junk ,harassing diners.the owners don't chase them because they are likely to return mob handed and trash the place.Personally I treat them like they are invisible.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-08-2021)

----------


## Neo

I watched the French film “Jean de Florette” and even that had torture by water in it.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Did anyone notice that the European countries represented in the marathon had to import runners from Africa? Even the Americans had three Africa originated runners, although Seidel and Rupp finished the best amongst their teammates.
> 
> And good run by Abdi Abdirahman. 44 years old and wearing USA in an Olympic marathon.


Well lets face it, if anyone is going to be genetically adapted to running fast barefoot and chucking  spears..............

----------

Authentic (08-08-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Well lets face it, if anyone is going to be genetically adapted to running fast barefoot and chucking  spears..............


What you mean is; The Amish are genetically modified to the Olympic event and water retention?  :Wink:

----------


## Authentic

> What you mean is; The Amish are genetically modified to the Olympic event and water retention?


The Amish aren't especially buoyant, which is why swimming is racist.

----------


## Authentic

What would be the ideal Olympic event for Irish travellers?

----------


## El Guapo

> What would be the ideal Olympic event for Irish travellers?


The 100 meter Bog Trot?   :Thinking:

----------

Authentic (08-08-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

> What would be the ideal Olympic event for Irish travellers?


Bog snorkelling ?

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021)

----------


## patrickt

Here's the video. Wasn't an accident.

----------


## patrickt

> I imagine that aiding enemy prisoners probably would have earned them harsh reprisals by the Nazis. 
> 
>   Think any of them were Moroccans?


I don't. When my uncle landed on the beaches in North Africa it was defended by Germany's allies, the French. Americans died in the landing because the French refused to state they wouldn't resist. When my uncle landed in Normandy on D-Day it was the Americans, British, and Canadians fighting. The French weren't wanted. When my uncle died in Bastogne after France was freed from their ally, Germany, my grandmother said, "The French weren't worth it."

----------

Big Wheeler (08-09-2021),El Guapo (08-09-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

My dad's WW2 experiences of the French as a nation weren't good.Vichy France?Established to save the Germans some fuel and tyre wear on their trip south?
Allied forces are blamed by the French for damage to their towns and cities during and after the Normandy landings.Why did De Gaulle stride into Paris after its relief like a conquering hero?

----------


## patrickt

> My dad's WW2 experiences of the French as a nation weren't good.Vichy France?Established to save the Germans some fuel and tyre wear on their trip south?
> Allied forces are blamed by the French for damage to their towns and cities during and after the Normandy landings.Why did De Gaulle stride into Paris after its relief like a conquering hero?


He was taking possession of Paris for the USSR.

----------


## El Guapo

> I don't. When my uncle landed on the beaches in North Africa it was defended by Germany's allies, the French. Americans died in the landing because the French refused to state they wouldn't resist. When my uncle landed in Normandy on D-Day it was the Americans, British, and Canadians fighting. The French weren't wanted. When my uncle died in Bastogne after France was freed from their ally, Germany, my grandmother said, "The French weren't worth it."


My grandfather on my dad's side was in the Queen's Own Rifles from Toronto. I'm told he took part in the D-day landings and fought through to Holland, where he was killed in action by the Nazis.

----------


## patrickt

A Frenchman here in Oaxaca was extolling the wonders of France and the horrors of the U.S. and I said, "France must be nice. My uncle went there sixty years ago and stayed."

"Really? Where does he live?"
"He doesn't you fucking frog. He's buried there and if it wasn't for him and other Americans you'd be speaking German."

Later he said, "You forget the French resistance."
"No, I don't, but if as many Frenchmen had been in the resistance during the war as were after the war the war might have been a bit shorter."

----------


## patrickt

> Well lets face it, if anyone is going to be genetically adapted to running fast barefoot and chucking  spears..............


I would think the French would be genetically adapted to running. The Germans accepted France as allies rather than chasing them.

----------


## Authentic

> Here's the video. Wasn't an accident.


Why does the video have a trigger warning?

----------


## patrickt

> Now I understand why my northern wife hates France and never wants me to take her on holiday there.
> 
> My wifes father was in the black watch southern highlanders, he was captured at Dunkirk along with his regiment when 2 panzer divisions did a pincer  movement on them whilst holding a rear guard action allowing the other regiments on the beaches to escape.
> 
> When captured they were force marched all the way to Germany eventually imprisoned in a Stalag inside Germany.
> Throughout their March through France the villagers refused to give the troops water. Her father was embittered and hated the French for this.
> So water is a French way of torture even today?


You have to understand the French were counting on the Brits to save their asses. That's why they were so pissed. They were doubly pissed when they allied their navy with the Germans and the Brits sank their fleet. I have read they're still trying to get Britain to pay.

----------


## Authentic

Anyone who really wanted water could have grabbed one from the back row. You see that there are runners on the outside obviously bypassing that station. The guy was being a dick, but he didn't significantly alter the race results, and its not something to demonize an entire nation over.

----------


## Neo

> Did anyone notice that the European countries represented in the marathon had to import runners from Africa? Even the Americans had three Africa originated runners, although Seidel and Rupp finished the best amongst their teammates.
> 
> And good run by Abdi Abdirahman. 44 years old and wearing USA in an Olympic marathon.


I dont watch field sports or American football for those specific reasons.

----------


## patrickt

> I don’t watch field sports or American football for those specific reasons.


I watch women's beach volleyball.

----------


## Authentic

> I watch women's beach volleyball.


I don't watch the beach or the volleyball much. I do watch the women.

----------

Oceander (08-09-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> ts not something to demonize an entire nation over.


Oh it is. You dont live next door to the french, weve had to put up with them for 2000  years. They are dicks.

----------


## Authentic

> Oh it is. You dont live next door to the french, weve had to put up with them for 2000  years. They are dicks.


Is this because they took Aquitaine and Calais?

----------

